# Invite to DW from the Porsche show



## clive993 (Apr 4, 2008)

Not sure where to post this so thought I would have a bash here. If any mods want to move or discuss then please do so. Right here goes

I co organise the TIPEC (The independent porsche enthusiasts club) national day being held on Sun June 5th at Hatton Country world near Warwick. We have been holding national days for about 16 years now and usually attract about 2000 people + and about 1000 Porsches. We are always looking to extend the shows interest by involving other marques, clubs etc. So to get to the point we would like to formally invite DW to the show to have its own display area and be part of the show as a club.

A few basic points to get out the way
- You dont have to be in a Porsche - any great example of a car, new , old whatever is welcome. your car will be on show as part of the day so ideally it does need to have some interest
- DW will be provided its own space and shown in the show guide - you will get the space required for cars booked up
- Feel free to do what you like within the space itself, however all we ask is that any trader wishing to sell products and services within it pays £50 as this is the fee for all other traders coming to the show
- Entrance to our show is free for all public and there will be childrens zoo (an entrance fee applies there) shopping centre etc etc

Rather than go on and on I would be happy to answer questions in follow up posts or at [email protected]

Ideally it would be good if this section of the show was sorted and co ordinated within DW forums but I know thats not always possible. So for now if you would like to come along then email me at the above address stating what car and your details (Name not online tag etc !) I can then update this post as people book and confirm etc

Aplogies for just throwing this out there, but as there is a bit of notice involved and this show really does take some sorting then I hope we have got the time to sort out a really good club space for you.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

worth dropping a pm to one of the moderators with this one mate. They will be able to organise it better than leaving it for a free for all. Sounds like a good day though.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hi Clive, let me have a word with one of my guys and you'll here from us soon, but it sounds great and thanks for the invite


----------



## clive993 (Apr 4, 2008)

Viper said:


> Hi Clive, let me have a word with one of my guys and you'll here from us soon, but it sounds great and thanks for the invite


Wonderful timing I was just searching for your details !! The offer is very genuine and we would welcome a display from you guys, of which i am one also to be honest so I sit in both camps.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Clive I've sent you an email.:thumb:

thanks for considering us for this, really looking forward to working on it.


----------

